# Crimson Trace



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe I'm using it wrong but with the crimson trace zeroed at a particular distance on a hand gun it is an aiming annoyance at other distances.

If you are just going to point and shoot away from the aiming position then there is maybe some value.

I only have one gun with CT on it. That is my governor kept in the nightstand.

I'd appreciate some other thoughts.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Maybe I'm using it wrong but with the crimson trace zeroed at a particular distance on a hand gun it is an aiming annoyance at other distances.
> 
> If you are just going to point and shoot away from the aiming position then there is maybe some value.
> 
> ...


They have their place but I prefer Novak. I have never been a big fan of lasers on handguns. Maybe for in home at night but not for EDC.. Just my 2cc's


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No sight will be "on" at all distances. I pick a trajectory that is within 1" of point of aim - high and low and then I limit my shooting to that range. (except when I am shooting small bore silhouette) The drop between 60 and 80 yards with 22LR ammo is about 2.5" and I do shoot to 80 yards in competition but the gun is sighted at 60. That makes it almost 1 1/4" high at 40 yards and 3/16" high at 20 yards. I just have to keep in mind the range and hold over for those ranges.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This may help explain it better than My words. You need to understand parallax with any sight
PS. I am not zeroing any Self defense hand gun for 50 feet that is not self defense it is either hunting or a gun fight. More like 21 feet for the real world Personal protection.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

At my age bifocals make picking up sights particularly on a small revolver a hassle. Point shooting a laser is faster and more reliable at SD distances. I am considering trying XS sights for the same distances.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best rapid acquisition sights that I have seen are the white dot front and rear sights on my son's Ruger 10mm. You line up the dots put them on your target and you have a dead perp.
They are not as good for target shooting as my close tolerance sights and in most situations I like my sights more but it takes a fraction longer to get "on target" than it does to line up the dots.

In self defense shooting I have trained myself to shoot instinctively. Using the sights at 3 to 7 yards isn't necessary if you practice and teach your muscles where they need to be in relation to your target.
It takes a lot of practice (not long practices) many times doing the same thing until it all comes together. Then it takes practice to maintain that level of proficiency.

After my back injury I could not shoot for seven years - the fist time out I tried some "instinctive shooting" and was surprised to see about an 6 inch group near the center of mass at 5 yards. Although it was much larger than I used to do it was amazing to me that it was any good at all. I am slowly getting back into practice - as well as shooting in small bore silhouette competition - to regain my abilities. I haven't fired any of my medium bore rifles yet but as I gain the strength I will get back to shooting them. I will start with reduced loads and work my way back up to the loads that I was using before.

As a side note, The first time I tried shooting silhouette it was with a borrowed rifle and I was miserable. The next time out I brought my rifle (an old Remington 581 plinker) and in the five competitions since then I have been the best scorer in the field with one tie for first. I am not competing against the other shooters as I prefer to compete against myself and I am neither consistent enough nor really good yet. The other shooters are mostly my age and older with the one exception of my grand-daughter who is just 15 and improving fast. I see her becoming the number one shooter in the near future but I am going to make her work for it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you really work with a hung gun you will not line up anything in a close selfdefense fight it will be the hold on the weapon and front sight post. But it takes work at first. A laser is a good way to work on it in the house.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I Love my Crimson Trace grips. I live in Ventura county Ca. so there is no way to get a CCW here so the 1911PD is my night stand gun... If I have to use it in a hurry that laser will come in handy. If someone sees a laser on their chest they may think twice about trying to rob me.


Doc


----------



## Fallon (Apr 23, 2013)

You rarely are looking at your own head/chest in any kind of conflict. That said I do have a Crimson Trace on my CCW. I train with & without it so I don't have to rely on it or a battery.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Another plus on lasers is position. If your shooting position is on your butt with some body(s) standing over you with a club or some stomping boots a laser could be the appropriate prescription,


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't forget, a laser works both ways, if you shine a laser on someone, they know exactly where you are.
I like them, but my house gun has a good light, no laser.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

tango said:


> Don't forget, a laser works both ways, if you shine a laser on someone, they know exactly where you are.
> I like them, but my house gun has a good light, no laser.


Light discipline whether with white light or laser is a must. However if I have ID'd my assailant and targeted with the laser he won't be around to react and both lights go out as I move immediately. There is always the probability that they come in pairs if not packs.


----------

